
Ask HN: What is a “Cypherpunk”? - rayvy
I watched a &quot;From Cypherpunk to Ethereum&quot; video on Youtube yesterday that discussed some of the history behind &#x27;Cypherpunks&#x27;. Can someone elaborate on this origin, history, meaning of the term?
======
noxin
The starting point might be the Cypherpunk's Manifesto:
[https://www.activism.net/cypherpunk/manifesto.html](https://www.activism.net/cypherpunk/manifesto.html)

